# Help ME GUYS!



## Crosshex12

I just got a the Samsung Vibrant from someone off of craigslist and the guy I got it from said doesn't know what to it but, when you boot up the phone it shuts itself of once it gets to the lockscreen.

Note: The guy got it off of ebay and was going to try to fix, but finally gave up.

Anyone know of a way to fix this?


----------



## shreddintyres

Try odin to stock then install cwm and root etc, See noob guide a couple posts above yours for detailed instructions


----------



## Crosshex12

shreddintyres said:


> Try odin to stock then install cwm and root etc, See noob guide a couple posts above yours for detailed instructions


 Will try, thanks!(=


----------



## skinnyguy

Yeah, a fresh ODIN will fix this. Or just flash a different rom to it. Sounds like it's a framework issue.


----------



## 12paq

Try to boot into recovery. From there you can fix and do most things, even ADB.


----------



## Crosshex12

12paq said:


> Try to boot into recovery. From there you can fix and do most things, even ADB.


Tried that, probably going to flash a custom rom.


----------



## 12paq

Crosshex12 said:


> Tried that, probably going to flash a custom rom.


good luck, I hope it works!


----------



## gh0stdata

Odin back to stock


----------



## lapdog01

is it solved?


----------

